# Schrift in einen Schädel einbrennen



## killkrog (18. April 2003)

Servus Leutchen.
Ich brauch ma wieder eure Hilfe. Und zwar möchte ich in die unten angehängte Schädeldecke einen Schriftzug einbrennen, so dass das schön real aussieht. Würde mich echt freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Grüße und Danke schonmal im voraus,
 Killkrog


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. April 2003)

kannst du mal sagen wie du es dir vorstellst ?
mehr flammenartig oder soll es schon fettich eingebrannt sein ?


----------



## Jan Seifert (18. April 2003)

Also:
Nehme eine beliebige Schrift, Farbe sollte dunkel sein*.
Stell die Schriftart auf Fett bzw. Bold.
Rechte Maustaste auf die Ebene und *Ebene rastern*.
Jetzt mit *gedrückter [STRG] Taste* auf die Ebene klicken,
es sollte eine Auswahl um die Schrift erscheinen.
Wenn dies der fall ist, geh auf
*Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> Verkleinern...*
Dort gibst du eine Pixelzahl deiner Wahl ein, ich habe 2 pxl
genommen. Danach gehe auf *Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren*.
Jetzt gehe auf *Filter -> Weichzeichungsfilter -> Gaußscher Weichzeichner...* und nehme 1,5 pxl. Danach
gehe zu *Auswahl -> Auswahl verändern -> Verkleinern...*
und wähle den Wert, den du auch oben gewählt hast,
in meinem Fall 2 pxl. Jetzt gehe auf
*Filter -> Weichzeichungsfilter -> Gaußscher Weichzeichner...*
und nehme 3 pxl. *Auswahl aufheben*, den Ebenenmodus auf
*Ineinanderkopieren* stellen und die Ebene ein mal duplizieren.


Fertig!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen smallb,
und viel Spaß bei tüfteln

* (ich habe Verdana genommen, Art: fett, Groß: 60pxl)


----------



## santos2k3 (19. April 2003)

Moin...
ich denke das das Branding auf Knochen weniger rot wird, oder? Daher sollte es schon im schwarz/braunen Bereich liegen. Geh mal in die Fülloptionen und ganz unten unter "Kontur":
Groesse 1
Position aussen
Füllmethode Ineinanderkopieren
Deckkraft 100%
Fuellung Farbe
Farbe schwarz

Wenn du jetzt auf der Ebene malst oder schreibst, solltest du eine Art Branding bekomme ^^

gruss, santos


----------



## Leever (19. April 2003)

So wirds gemacht:

->erstmal nimmst du dir dein Hintergrundbild und machst ein Muster davon

->Schriftzug erstellen (Ebenen ineinander kopieren)

->Ebeneneigenschaften (Schriftlayer):
etwas "Schatten nach innen" dann noch mal das Muster vom Anfang als "Struktur".

->nun den Schriftlayer noch 2 mal dublizieren

->untersten Schriftlayer mit "Gauschem-Weichzeichner" stark verschmimmen lassen, den mittleren ein wenig und den oberen bei bedarf nur minimal.

So die ganzen Werte müsst ihr euch selbs suchen.
Achja mit der deckkraft noch ein wenig rumprobieren.

mfg. Leever


----------



## killkrog (19. April 2003)

Cool, danke euch.
Ist zwar keins wirklich genauso, wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe, aber ich denke das Zeug kann man kombinieren.

Nomal danke.


----------

